# Muay Thai Champion! Buakaw Por Pramuk and many more!



## ChadHillPhoto (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I just finished all of my images from the Muay Thai Premiere League's "Open gym workout"
Many famous Muay Thai fighters were there , Buakaw, Yodsanklai, Julie Kitchen, Zidov Akuma, Simon Marcus, Nathan Corbett and more. I'm semi-new to sports photography but found it very exciting to shoot many of my favorite fighters...Has anyone been to Thailand to shoot Muay Thai or attends fights here???

More images at my photo blog @ http://chadhillphoto.blogspot.com/2011/09/muay-thai-premiere-league-open-gym.html


----------

